# Are VPNs a must have now days



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

So I just got norton security should I buy the vpn to go with it? Is it a must have for online gamers? Plus I do all my shopping and banking online.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 19, 2017)

"a fool and his money are soon parted" 

Maybe not an absolute "must have" but certainly a wise precaution for anyone who does a lot of transactions online as you say you do...


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2017)

bonehead123 said:


> Maybe not an absolute "must have" but certainly a wise precaution for anyone who does a lot of transactions online as you say you do...



Why?


----------



## Nosada (Oct 19, 2017)

Frick said:


> Why?


I'll second that question: Why the Frick would you need a VPN if you can't even offer a usecase?

MOAR SECURITIES!!! is not a correct answer ...


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 19, 2017)

VPN... if you have to ask why you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2017)

VPN for gaming is horrible in my experience and some MMO games with temporally ban the account for multiple IP add. IMO VPN = illegal torrent or paranoid


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2017)

Depends...Do you better trust the VPN service provider with your browsing habits data or your own Internet Service Provider?.....


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

I am getting new internet in a few months 100mbs cable internet so I might wait to see what they offer


----------



## Disparia (Oct 19, 2017)

I use one to get around throttling by my ISP, or at least I did. It's down to just YouTube now as I can't use Netflix with PIA on anymore. HBO Now has already started to grumble about it as well, sometimes it works and sometimes it's blocked.

If I get around to it, will get a hosted VM and do it myself.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> So I just got norton security should I buy the vpn to go with it? Is it a must have for online gamers? Plus I do all my shopping and banking online.



Not a fan of most Norton products myself, but do know many that use them and like the overall experience. Depending on your online habits it might be beneficial to use a VPN. Also depends on your purposes and needs. What else are you using alongside Norton? Never ever put blind faith in one AVAM solution. Windows Defender has gotten better, MBAM Free and Premium are decent offerings, but there are plenty of other options. I suggest MBAM Free and running regular manual scans. There are many cases still where one AVAM solution will detect something another one misses.

For gaming, no. VPN's encrypt traffic, this creates and requires overhead to accomplish. You also want to take advantage of higher levels of encryption where you can. This can cause bandwidth and processing losses, but the point isn't speed it is protection. Pick one, you can't have the other. If you water down the encryption on a VPN to have speed, it almost negates the purpose of having a VPN in the first place.

Shopping and banking sites you use should be operating with encryption in-place under HTTPS. While that isn't fool-proof or highly protected, adding an encrypted VPN connection between you and them wouldn't be a bad idea. This also depends on the VPN service you decide to go with and how they monitor and report the traffic from the VPN tunnel service you pay them for.

In best-case scenarios you'd want a site-to-site VPN, meaning your site is directly connected via VPN to another site, in many cases this is what organizations and businesses do to connect different regions securely. This however isn't helpful for many end users looking for a more generalized and open service.

Essentially you'll want to make sure you go with a VPN service that is able to maintain a level of bandwidth that works for you, and is able to maintain appropriate levels of encryption, DNS leak protection, and check their guidelines for record keeping and reporting. For some folks that last one is a big issue, but that ethical debate isn't for here and now.

Smart browsing practices, maintaining responsible access control (how and where you choose to save credentials, use the same or different credentials, password complexity, what device(s) you access specific resources on) can make a huge difference on your level of security risk. A VPN isn't a sure-fire safety net, sloppy habits will still cause negative results. Not saying you have those qualities or are that way, but many folks expect a VPN to be more than it is....which is an encrypted connection between one device and another device over a network, for the most common example: PC/Router to Server/Router over the WAN (Internet).


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for that much info and when I get my new internet I wonder if they offer anything, I might not even brother with it, if its not a must thing to have I use very strong passwords to on my wifi


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2017)

Passwords go beyond your WiFi. Your Windows logon (many users don't use passwords...this is not a good idea), your access credentials for your online services...Amazon, Newegg, car insurance, Netflix, banks, etc....how you handle and manage those is equally as critical as your WiFi access.

ISP offered VPN might still allow them to monitor the traffic and log what you're doing within the tunnel, read the fine print before you sign onto a combined service agreement.

Really your own security comes down to how you handle it. Services like VPN's can be useful when you already have follow best practice management of your data, accounts, browsing, etc. If you don't, a VPN might not help at all.


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

yup that helps a lot I don't know much about network security but I know its always good to make your passwords strong to keep north Korea or Russia out of your private data lol after seening something on the news where companies now has the right to sell your data or some crap like that and saying people should get VPN. but hey I got nothing to hide just my bank accounts and card info


----------



## xorbe (Oct 19, 2017)

I got a VPN recently because my internet provider is also a media TV content provider, and they started sending me threatening nasty-gram emails about my viewing habits crossing with what they sell from their TV dept, so I moved to VPN while watching content online.  But it does not work while watching NetFlix, so I have to turn it on and off, etc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2017)

ive been considering a VPN lately....might need to pick some brains when my patience isnt that of a potato.


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

I wont think when I get my new internet they wont have much info for VPN so I prob wont even brother asking when I sign up for it here in a few months and I don't need there cable service because I stream cable on Hulu


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 19, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> but hey I got nothing to hide just my bank accounts and card info


Sure about that are you ???
With So many having access to our Data  and the Ability to edit /create / manipulate to their black hearts desire
anyone can now be a Victim of Fake news/Date

When they Bust Down your door with that Warrant or just not as the case goes Better and more knowledgeable people that us then have to try and prove  the Data they have  and the Warrant they EXECUTED is False or wrong

Tin hat and Coat muttering from me 
Just Remember the Grounds for their action can happen anytime ( and just how long have they had the Data)


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 19, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> yup that helps a lot I don't know much about network security but I know its always good to make your passwords strong to keep north Korea or Russia out of your private data lol after seening something on the news where companies now has the right to sell your data or some crap like that and saying people should get VPN. but hey I got nothing to hide just my bank accounts and card info



companies have been selling your data for decades, catalog orders, open a bank account, buy a house, join a political party, subscribe to a a magazine, etc., etc.,your data is for sale.


----------



## NTM2003 (Oct 19, 2017)

I used the dark web a few times just to see what it was all about nothing very exciting to look at lol how ever I have found a few stolen gpus on the dark web for sale


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 19, 2017)

VPN is more for ISP privacy and serves a covert web usage audience.  If your browsing needs to be hidden (China, Turkey etc) VPN's help.  Problem is, some governments ban them for that exact reason.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 19, 2017)

NTM2003 said:


> I used the dark web a few times j





NTM2003 said:


> but hey I got nothing to hide





dorsetknob said:


> Sure about that are you ???




Me-lord i rest my Case
We Ask for 20 years hard labour with no chance of Early parole


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2017)

Kursah said:


> Not a fan of most Norton products myself, but do know many that use them and like the overall experience. Depending on your online habits it might be beneficial to use a VPN. Also depends on your purposes and needs. What else are you using alongside Norton? Never ever put blind faith in one AVAM solution. Windows Defender has gotten better, MBAM Free and Premium are decent offerings, but there are plenty of other options. I suggest MBAM Free and running regular manual scans. There are many cases still where one AVAM solution will detect something another one misses.
> 
> For gaming, no. VPN's encrypt traffic, this creates and requires overhead to accomplish. You also want to take advantage of higher levels of encryption where you can. This can cause bandwidth and processing losses, but the point isn't speed it is protection. Pick one, you can't have the other. If you water down the encryption on a VPN to have speed, it almost negates the purpose of having a VPN in the first place.
> 
> ...



vpns are good for banking but horrible for gaming.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 19, 2017)

I use a VPN for a certain game helper bot thing to avoid IP softbans as logging into 20 accounts within 10 minutes looks fishy. Other than that I have no use case.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 19, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Other than that I have no use case.


You forgot to mention your private porn Surfing


----------



## Toothless (Oct 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> You forgot to mention your private porn Surfing


Actually my sex drive is low enough to not require online porn surfing. Coffee is a turn on though.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 20, 2017)

Toothless said:


> Actually my sex drive is low enough to not require online porn surfing.


you need to upgrade then
you need  a bigger SexSD drive


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> you need to upgrade then
> you need  a bigger SexSD drive



I have a WD Purple joke just waiting to happen here, but I can't quite make it work due to it being a HDD...

Damnit WD!


----------



## johnspack (Oct 21, 2017)

Hell,  yes,  but pick a good one.  Cyberghost for one....


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 18, 2018)

What are the VPN providers of choice these days?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Kursah said:


> Not a fan of most Norton products myself, but do know many that use them and like the overall experience. Depending on your online habits it might be beneficial to use a VPN. Also depends on your purposes and needs. What else are you using alongside Norton? Never ever put blind faith in one AVAM solution. Windows Defender has gotten better, MBAM Free and Premium are decent offerings, but there are plenty of other options. I suggest MBAM Free and running regular manual scans. There are many cases still where one AVAM solution will detect something another one misses.
> 
> For gaming, no. VPN's encrypt traffic, this creates and requires overhead to accomplish. You also want to take advantage of higher levels of encryption where you can. This can cause bandwidth and processing losses, but the point isn't speed it is protection. Pick one, you can't have the other. If you water down the encryption on a VPN to have speed, it almost negates the purpose of having a VPN in the first place.
> 
> ...



VPNs are proxies pretty much.

But on a Note, What I use, Avast AV, MBAM, Super Antispyware, Spyware Blaster (Since 2006). Might start using SpybotSD again even housecall. Only have Windows Firewall and only shop at trusted sites or even ensure pages are secure.



Divide Overflow said:


> What are the VPN providers of choice these days?



This is 1 example
https://openvpn.net


----------

